# Bulk mailboxes.......



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Anyone know where I can buy mailboxes in bulk? After just replacing my mailbox, I turn on to my street and see that my mailbox is once again in pieces and FUBAR'd. In it's place I find this box. Upon opening the box I discover:

*V-cutter
*Oliva G series (one of my favs right now)
* Felipe Gregorio Power 15th anniversary XV
*Perdomo Tabacalera ESV 1991
* Diamond Crown Maximus Churchill No. 2
* Mystery Puff.com BOTL cigar 

Thank you Jim D. from Foristell, MO for the kind bomb. These add some much needed variety to my humi, and I can't wait to try them out. If anyone know's what Jim's Puff name is please let me know.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow that looks like a mighty fine bomb right there. And yes I too am curious on the mystery puff stick. Good job Jim


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

and a v-cutter too boot.. nice


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

V-Cutter, very nice.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Damn, nice! I am loving the V-cutter and the sticks look tasty! :smoke2:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice hit... congrats and enjoy...

WholesaleMailbox.com: Quality provider of mailboxes and mailbox accessories at wholesale prices!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Very nice hit... congrats and enjoy...
> 
> WholesaleMailbox.com: Quality provider of mailboxes and mailbox accessories at wholesale prices!


LOL...I'm thinking somethink like this, but i'll be disappointed if i get it blown to pieces.:lolat:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

This is just too funny, the name caught my attention:

Fort Knox Mailbox - Select which mailbox works best for you.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's someone getting ready LOL


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

This one is still my favorite..








It screams "I DARE YOU TO BOMB ME!!!" lol


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

My parents had their mailbox smashed a few times by kids, they got a cast iron one and its been fine since (looks plastic sorta too cause of the finish so im sure some kid went *PINGGG* and was like  wtf

Anyway.. You might need one soon!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

nice hit there Mike - congrats & I'm sure someone here knows who the "mystery bomber" is


----------

